# Der erste Fisch



## Hummer (18. November 2001)

Liebe Junganglerinnen und Jungangler und alle die mal Jungangler(in) waren,

wie seid Ihr zum Angeln gekommen und was war Euer erster Fisch?

Hattet Ihr das Glück, einen erfahrenen Angler in der Familie zu haben, der Euch in die Geheimnisse der Angelei einweiht oder seid Ihr alleine oder mit Freunden losgezogen?

Falls Ihr in einem Angelverein seid, wie sieht es bei Euch in der Jugendgruppe aus?

Ich fang´einfach mal an:
Ich kann mich erinnern, daß mein erster Fisch ein Stichling war. Ich war 10 Jahre alt und hatte ein Kaltwasseraquarium. In dieses sollten auch Stichlinge einziehen. Wir hatten schon öfter welche in einem Wasserloch mit dem seltsamen Namen "Entenkuhlenteich" beobachtet, aber es war uns nie gelungen, einen Fisch mit unseren aus Mutters Nylonstrümpfen selbstgebastelten Wasserflohnetzen zu fangen.

Ein Junge aus der Nachbarschaft stiebitzte also seinem Vater ein Heftchen mit angebundenen Haken und nach der Schule ging´s los.
Wir befestigten ein wenig Drachenschnur an einem Stock, als Pose diente ein winziges Korkstück. Als Bleiersatz diente ein Steinchen, welches wir mit Uhu direkt auf die Hauptschnur klebten. Dann kam das Vorfach, am Haken ein Stück Regenwurm.
Am Abend schwammen fünf Stichlinge und eine Karausche in meinem Aquarium.

Es hatte mich gepackt. Ich kaufte mir eine Fertigangel (5 m Schnur mit Pose, Blei und Haken auf ein Plastikbrettchen gewickelt)und fortan ließ ich die Stichlinge in Ruhe und konzentrierte mich auf die Karauschen.
Das Aquarium platzte aus allen Nähten und als mein Freund Uli und ich einmal zwei besonders kapitale Exemplare erwischten, beschlossen wir diese zu verspeisen.

Wir entfachten ein Lagerfeuer und in die Glut steckten wir die in Alufolie gewickelten Karauschen. Der erste Bissen blieb uns im Halse stecken, es schmeckte zum :v

Der Teich war ein richtiges Schlammloch und später entdeckten wir, daß der ansässige Bauer verendete Tiere einfach in unserem Angelgewässer entsorgte.

Daraufhin ließen wir uns dort nicht mehr sehen und wandten uns nunmehr dem carphunting zu. Der Mastteich eines Karpfenzüchters kam uns gerade recht. 

Hunderte hungriger Karpfen, Angeldruck nuuull!

Wieder griffen wir zu bewährten Fertigangel, diesmal aber ein paar Nummern stärker, mit riesigem Haken und, was mich besonders beeindruckt hat, einem aus mehreren, verschieden starken Schnurstücken zusammengebundenen Vorfach (Die DAM-Pose besitze ich noch heute, ich glaube, ich würde hinterherschwimmen, wenn sie abrisse).

Ein wenig Brötchenkrume wurde zum Teig geknetet, den Haken vollständig bedeckt und hinein damit. Nach zwei Minuten tauchte die Pose unter und ein Zerren auf Biegen und Brechen begann, da wir auf eine Rute verzichtet hatten und direkt mit dem Plastikbrettchen drillten.
Ein riesiger Karpfen wurde gelandet und sogleich versorgt. Nun bekamen wir ein schlechtes Gewissen und machten uns schnell aus dem Staub. Uli nahm den Fisch mit nach Hause. 
Eine halbe Stunde später stand der Pächter vor der Tür!!!
Ein paar Jungs hatten uns beobachtet und verpfiffen. Unter Tränen gestand ich, wer den Fisch hatte. Der Pächter überraschte Ulis Familie auf der Terasse in dem Moment, wo die Frau des Hauses den prächtigen Karpfen servierte. Peinlich war´s schon. Er schätzte den Fisch und kassierte. Ulis Vater brüllte, gegessen hat er den Fisch aber trotzdem.

Also, Jungs und Mädels, haut in die Tasten!

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. November 2001)

Mein erster Fisch war ein Carp. Gefangen beim Vereinsgästeangeln. War glaub ich acht oder neun Jahre alt.

------------------
Gruß Carpcatcher2001 und tight lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Blast!
Verteidiger des wahren Blödsinns


----------



## Kunze (18. November 2001)

Hallo! Mein erster Fisch war mit Sicherheit ein Rotauge, weil ich mit Angel und Posenmontage am Wasser saß. Ich glaub ich war so 7 oder 8 Jahre alt. Das war damals ein Erlebnis, mit dem Vater Angeln gehen zu dürfen.

------------------





  Grüße und Petri Heil vom Norge-Junkie Kunze aus dem Erzgebirge!


----------



## Albatros (18. November 2001)

Hi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ist schon ewig lange her, aber damals hat mich mein Vater zum ersten Mal mit zum Angeln (blinkern) mit genommen. Dort habe ich dann auch meinen ersten Hecht von 64cm mit einem Ondex gefangen, mensch ich war der glücklichste Junge auf der Welt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In diesem Sinne...

------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Hauslaigner (18. November 2001)

Da ich mich auch noch zu den Junganglern zähle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 möchte ich sagen, daß mein erster selbst gefangener Fisch eine Forelle war. Aber nicht mit der Angel, sondern mit der Hand unter einem Stein in einem Bach! Da war ich vielleicht 6 oder 7 Jahre alt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Boardferkelfahndung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bayrischer Frauenschwarm Norgetourist


----------



## Brady (18. November 2001)

Hi
Ich hab damals einfach so eine kleine Rute geschenkt bekommen. Mit der bin ich dann mit ein paar Kumpels losgezogen und hab geangelt.
Was für Fische kann ich gar nicht mehr sagen.
Aber ab da hatte es mich befallen(das Anglervirus). Dann hab ich meinen Schein gemacht und seitdem hat es mich nicht mehr losgelassen.------------------
Gruß und Glück Auf Brady
http://members.e-media.at/Brady[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Brady am 18-11-2001 um 17:34.]


----------



## siegerlaender (18. November 2001)

Moin Moin,
mein Dad hat früher viele tolle Sachen mit mir gemacht. Unter anderm ist er mit mir zum Angeln gegangen, an den Eder und Biggesee. Meine erste Rute war eine kurze grüne Spinnrute von Shakespeare, damit habe ich meinen ersten Fisch gefangen. Einen Barsch, handlang. Ich war damals 6 Jahre alt. Mit besagter Spinnrute bin ich dann auch mit meinem Vater zum Hochseeangeln gefahren. Immer wenn ein Dorsch dran war, mußte der Bootsmann kommen und den Fisch an der Schnur rausziehen, weil die kleine Rute sich zum Halbkreis bog und der Fisch Ihrem Zug nicht folgen wollte. Das war vor 33 Jahren auf der MS Orion in Laboe an der Ostsee. Der Bootsmann nannte mich und meine Rute: "Der Kleine mit seiner Hungerpeitsche"...dat vergess ich ihm nie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das war eine wunderbare Zeit früher, als ich mit meinem Daddy losgezogen bin.
Mein Vater angelt heute nicht mehr, er meint er sei zu alt....aber meine Dorsche essen, daß kann er noch wie früher
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, mal ein dreifaches Hoch auf alle Väter, die uns in dieses wunderbare Hobby eingeführt haben!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Volker


----------



## Carpus (18. November 2001)

Hi,
Als ich 8 Jahre war ging ich mit meinem Vater auch mal an nen Teich in der Nähe unserer Stadt angeln. Obwohl wir damals keinen Fisch fingen wollte ich unbedingt weiter angeln. Dann haben wir uns irgendwann nen Wohnwagen gekauft und haben ihn uns auf einen Campingplatz direkt am See gestellt.
An dem See ging ich dann immer von früh bis abends angeln, sodass ich dann irgendwann mein erstes Rotauge fing.
Die Angelsachen von meinem Vater habe ich damals von ihm geschenkt bekommen, weil er nicht mehr angeln wollte. Aber irgendwie hat es keine seiner alten, kleinen Ruten bis heute geschafft, durchzukommen.Petri Heil,
Carpus[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Carpus am 18-11-2001 um 18:59.]


----------



## TommyD (18. November 2001)

Hi
Also als ich das erste mal angeln war das war in Südfrankreich und ich hatte von meinen Eltern eine Vertigangel bekommen Korkbrttchen schnur schwimmer haken und hab auch gleich etwas gefangen ich weis nichtmehr was da war ich so 8 und ich hab den Fisch dann in eine plastiktüte und allen gezeigt und abends freigelassen. Als ich wieder daheim war hab ich mit der angel am Neckar geangelt und barsche gefangen ein angler hat mir dann gezeigt wie man einen Fisch ausnimmt.
Gruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. November 2001)

Moin!
Ich weiß nicht mehr wie alt ich da war aber irgend wann als ich noch ziemlich klein war ist mein Papa  mit mir an den Lankower See gegangen. Mit einer alten selbst gebauten Bambusrute und Teig bewaffnet wollte er mir zeigen wie das so ist mit dem angeln.
Naja, was soll ich sagen. Papa badete den Teig und ich schaute zu. Nix passierte. 
So sagte er, nun Du!
Ich hatte ja noch gar nicht gesehen was das nun ist und wie das geht aber ich nahm die Rute in dei Hand. Kurze Zeit später tauchte die Pose ab und ich fragte was nun? Schnellllllll zieh raus rief der Vater und ich fing mein ersten Fisch. Es war ein ca 15 Zentimeter großer Brassen.
Danach habe ich die vielen Jahre im Lankower See und später in den Seen rund um SN geangelt bis ich irgend wann von Kumpels zum ersten Brandungsangeln mitgenommen wurde. Hier gehts weiter:   home.t-online.de/home/juk.schneider/mav/brandung1.htm   
So entstand meine Liebe zum Meeresangeln das ich auch heute noch ausschließlich und erfolgreich betreibe.
------------------

          www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## havkat (19. November 2001)

Moin, Moin!
Mein erster (mit der Rute) gefangene Fisch war ein Barsch. Mit Opa zum Behlendorfer See (S-H/Hzgt.Lauenburg), muß 1964 gewesen sein.
Bambusstippe mit Stachelschweinpose und ´ne Dose mit Mistwürmern war meine Ausrüstung.
"So min Lütten, Opa braucht ´n paar schöne Köderfische, damit er einen grossen Hecht fängt."
Gesagt, getan. Klein havkat fing Barsche....und Barsche.....und Barsche. Einen nach dem anderen. Zum Hechtangeln kam mein Großvater an diesem Tag nicht mehr. Knotenpulen, neues Vorfach anbinden usw.
Hat dem Alten aber ´nen Heidenspass gemacht....an diesem wurde sein Enkel Angler.
Hab viel gelernt von dem alten Fuchs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## ollidi (20. November 2001)

Mein erster Fisch war ein Aal, den ich mit 9 Jahren gefangen habe.Gefangen im Werdersee in Bremen. Da hat mich ein Onkel mitgenommen und mir eine Rute mit Pose und "Kartoffel" als Köder in die Hand gedrückt. Darauf hat dann der Aal gebissen. Anschließend haben wir ihn (den Aal!!) aus dem Fell gehauen, in die Pfanne gelegt und frisch gegessen. Von da an bin ich vom Angeln nicht mehr losgekommen.Greetings Ollidi


----------



## Istvan (20. November 2001)

Zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen, das ich nicht mehr weiß, welcher Art mein 1.Fisch angehörte. Muß sicherlich ein Weißfisch gewesen sein.
Was festzuhalten wäre ... der Anschub kam nicht elterlicherseits, sondern von einer Gruppe Schulkameraden. Wir waren 10 Jahre alt. Bambusrute, Fertigteilmontage ... viel zu grob ... es hat funktioniert!
Was noch hängenblieb:
Das Schwarzangeln mit Eltern am Müllroser See (@ Hummer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enau der!), wobei bei´m Auswerfen der viel zu starken Montage der mittlerweile überzeugten Eltern der Haken rein "zufällig" an der Strickjacke des auftauchenden Controllers hängen blieb. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meine Mutter mit einer viel zu kurzen Wurfrute (1,80m) mit Kartoffel als Köder:
Ein 35cm-Hecht ließ sich von den Kleinfischen inspirieren und schnappte zu ...
der Esox wurde natürlich zurück gesetzt, denn schon damals kannte ich die Mindestmaße.Der richtige Kick kam glaube ich erst mit Beginn der Lehre. Das Nachtangeln zog mich in seinem Bann. Und die ersten größeren Karpfen und Hechte konnten gelandet werden.

------------------
Richtung Norden und dann immer geradeaus ...
MfG Istvan


----------



## Franky (21. November 2001)

Auha... Ich weiß jetzt noch wie "damals", als ich von Oma und Opa ein tolles D.A.M.-Angelset zum 10. Geburtstag bekam!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rute einwenig kürzer als ich heute, Rolle mit Schnurfangbügel aus gebogenem Draht und 0,35er Schnur druff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dazu gabs 2 Posen, ein paar Bleischrote und ein Päckchen Haken.
Mit 3 Jungs aus der Umgebung habe ich dann meine ersten Erfahrungen an einem privaten Teich/See oder besser Tümpel gemacht, der den Eltern eines der Burschen gehörte. Mann, war das immer eine Überzeugungsarbeit, den amtlichen Aufsehern da klar zu machen, wer wir waren... Fortan waren wir gern gesehen "Gäste" dort und lernten eine Menge von den alten Füchsen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Viel gefangen haben wir nie, meistens waren wir viel mehr damir beschäftigt, die Hänger aus den Abertausenden von Seerosen zu lösen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mein erster Fisch war ein "dicker" Brassen von gut 40 cm. Geschmeckt hat der wie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und von da an schwor ich mir, nie wieder Brassen mitzunehmen. Heute weiß ich wie: durch den Wolf und als Frikandoletten!!! *mjamm*
2 Jahre später war ich dann mit Vaddern beim Stadt- und Polizeiamt Bremen und habe mir meinen Fischereischein für 5 Jahre gekauft. Nach 2 Jahren Weserangelei und viel viel Lehrgeld, habe ich dann die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt und bin in den Hemelinger Verein eingetreten. Von da ab bin ich (mit 3 jähriger Pause wegen Lehre) sehr regelmäßig am Mahndorfer See und Weser mit Nebengewässern unterwegs.
Am liebsten fische ich mit Köderfisch auf Hecht und Zander, oder bin mit der Spinnrute unterwegs und versuche Barsch, Hecht und Zander zu ärgern... Na, und zwischendurch komme ich um eine anständige Feedersession oder ein wenig stippen nicht herum. 

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## chatschrek (25. November 2001)

hallo,
auch bei mir war es der vater,der mich mit dem schönsten hobby der welt vertraut machte.
ich war etwa 8 jahre alt als ich zum ersten mal mit zum aalangeln durfte.er ging immer an eine schleuse am mittellandkanal bei hannover.d.h.er fuhr mit seiner mofa und ich mußte mit dem alten klapprad meiner mutter hinterherfahren.(etwa 6 kilometer!!!)
für einen kleinen bengel ganz schön weit.
aber selber fangen durfte ich nie.egal , es war immer interessant.
so mit 11-12 jahren durfte ich dann mit zum hochseefischen auf makrele oder dorsch.
hier fing ich auch selbst meine ersten fische.es waren 3 makrelen die zu den anderen 35 stück meines vaters dazukamen.
(er hat alles aufgeschrieben)
jetzt wo er nicht mehr da ist,ist es eine der schönsten errinnerungen in den alten aufzeichnungen zu blättern.

------------------
...immer etwas feuchtes an der rute...wünscht  CHATSCHREK


----------



## kokirie (26. November 2001)

Hallo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich kam mit ungeaehr 6 Jahren zur , fuer mich, schoensten Nebensache der Welt! In einem kleinen Waldteich (Sperrgebiet eines russischen Flugplatzes)begannen wir (3 Rotzbengels) unsere ersten Versuche. Mit einem selbst geschnittenen Haselnussknueppel und einer darangebundenen Handangel. Beoedert wurde die ganze Angelegenheit mit selbsgekneteten Broetchenteig. Gefangen haben wir in den ersten Tagen nichts, also suchten wir uns Regenwuermer. Es dauerte nicht lange und die Pose bewegte sich nun endlich. Nach einem Wahnsinnsanschlag mussten wir unser Opfer erst einmal im hohen Gras suchen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unser Entsetzen war gross
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 denn am Haken hing ein gemeiner Teichmolch! Keiner traute sich das Viech anzufassen. Zum Glueck hatte der Molch nur das Wurmende inhaliert, so dass er sich von allein "entsorgte". Unsere Lust aufs Angeln war aber weiterhin ungebrochen! Nach einem schweren Gewitter war es dann endlich soweit! Die Pose zog seitlich ab und ich setzte den Anhieb! Viel spuerte ich nach dem Anschlag nicht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, denn der Fisch war leider nur ca. 15 cm gross. Aber ich hatte sie, meine erste Schleie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und nur das zaehlte! Noch heute gehoert die Tinca  zu meinen Lieblingsfischen! Ich glaube, dass ist so wie mit der ersten grossen Liebe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im Leben, die vergisst  man auch nie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viele Gruesse, Kokirie!!!!Text[4 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von kokirie am 27-11-2001 um 14:16.]


----------



## Bonifaz (26. November 2001)

Ich hatte leider keinen, der mich ins nasse Waidwerk einführte, alles Selbststudium.
Bin als 12 Jähriger mit einem 8 jährigen Freund ganz spontan an einem Junisonntag (1981)zum Angeln gegangen. Unser Dorf war 1 km von einem kleinen Fluss entfernt, der Trebel heisst und ein Nebenfluss der Peene in Mc-Pom ist.
Ausgerüstet waren wir mit Hasenussrute, zusammengeflickte Sehne, rangeschacherten Haken und Mistwürmern. Und wir haben ganz gute Barsche gefangen. Und so hat sich das denn immer weiterentwickelt und die Leidenschaft wurde immer stärker.
Ich musste nicht lange auf eine Schleie warten, die hatte ich bereits 1 Jahr später und hatte 48 cm!So wars

------------------
Petri Gruss Bonifaz


----------



## Hummer (27. November 2001)

Flugmolch, auch nicht schlecht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich mußte auf meine erste Schleie 30 Jahre warten... allerdings habe ich eine 18-Jährige Angelpause eingelegt. Warum eigentlich, frage ich mich heute.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Petrusautor (28. November 2001)

Mein erster Fisch? Ganz klar, ein Aal!
Er stammte aus einem kleinen Bach im Bremer Norden, und ich hatte keine Ahnung vom Angeln. Beide Großväter haben die Gewässer des Harzes unsicher gemacht, aber keiner konnte es mir beibringen, es fügte sich einfach nicht. Immer wenn ich einen Angler sah, bin ich hin und habe zugeschaut. 
Und dabei mit den Augen gestohlen: Wie sieht das aus? Und wozu braucht der das?und was macht der da an den Haken?
Meine Eltern hatten ein Spielwarengeschäft, und dort gab es auch Deko-Material. So bestanden meine ersten Ruten aus Bambusstöcken, die man auch zum Blumenanbinden benutzt. Ein wenig Deko-Sehne,
Angelhaken habe ich mir 5 Stück für je 5 Pfennig gekauft. Blei hatte ich nicht, Schwimmer waren zwei Flaschenkorken.
Die Leute, die vorübergingen, lachten, denn das Wasser war flach. Aber es gab einen kleinen Kolk und als in der Weser die Flut hochgenug war lief das Wasser auch in dem Bach plötzlich bergauf. Und mit dem Wasser kamen die Aale. Aufgeregt, ach was sag ich? Einem jugendlichen Herzinfarkt nahe fing ich drei wunderschöne Aale, die Schönsten Fische meines Lebens (wenn auch nicht die größten).
Ich hatte sie gefangen, getötet und später gegessen. Geblieben ist die Erinnerung an ein unglaubliches Abenteuer, Zittern und Herzklopfen. Ein Gefühl, nicht zu vergleichen mit dem der späteren, größeren Fänge. Es war einfach ..... einmalig !
Petri heil und dicke Brocken

------------------
Petrusautor


----------



## postman48 (29. November 2001)

Hi, meinen erster Fisch habe ich als Schwarzangler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mit 8 oder 9 Jahren gefangen. Es war eine Güster, gefangen mit einem ca. 1 m langen Ast und einem Streichholz als Schwimmer. Natürlich hat mich der Gewässerwart des Teiches dabei erwischt, aber er hat sich mir gegenüber super verhalten. Er hat dafür gesorgt, daß ich in die Jugendgruppe des Vereines aufgenommen wurde und hat mich bei den ersten anglerischen Schritten sehr unterstützt, dafür bin ich ihm heute noch sehr dankbar. Wer weiß, vielleicht wäre ich ohne ihn heute kein begeisterter Angler. Ich habe mir ( das sollten vielleicht mehr " Alt-Angler " tun ) sein Verhalten als Vorbild genommen und mein anglerisches Wissen, als nunmehr Jugendwart in diesem Verein, an viele Jung-Angler weitergegeben.------------------
postman48 [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von postman48 am 29-11-2001 um 20:36.]


----------



## Seehund (30. November 2001)

Mein erstes Angeln weiß ich noch wie heute.1964 bekamen mein Freund und ich die Idee einfach mal angeln zu gehen. Unsere Euphorien schrumpften erheblich als wir uns im Angelgeschäft mit dem nötigsten eindecken wollten und die Wünsche doch im starken Gegensatz zu unserem verfügbarem bescheidenen Taschengeld standen. Also wurden Kompromisse gemacht. Rutenkauf wurde gestrichen, da mußten aus Opas Schuppen zwei für uns viel zu schwere Bambusstangen herhalten. Die Nylonschnur wurde vom Plastikflugzeug mit Drehflügeln abgenommen. Als Schwimmer wurde ein Korken genommen, den wir zur Tarnung mit einem Rest Lackfarbe grün anmalten. Wir brauchten lediglich nur Haken kaufen und die konnten auch wir mit unseren bescheidenen Mitteln bezahlen.
Da wir aber nur große Fische fangen wollten haben wir entsprechend auch große Haken angebunden. Ich glaube es waren die größten Drillinge die der Laden hatte.Naiv, aber stolz auf unsere Eigenbau- ausrüstung gingen wir an die uns bekannten Angelteiche des Angelvereins und wollten unsere Würmer baden. Wie waren wir erstaunt, als der Fischaufseher an diesen Teichen, Geld für eine Tageskarte von uns haben wollte was wir nicht hatten. So zogen wir unverrichteter Dinge von dannen. Aber aufgeben, niemals, wir doch nicht.Mit unseren Fahrrädern fuhren wir zum in der nähe gelegenen See, der mit einem Baum und Buschbestand dicht umwachsen war, einen Ruderbootverlei und abgegrenzt eine Badezone beherbergte. Hier war durch Hinweisschilder zu lesen: Angeln ausdrücklich nur Vereinsmitgliedern des Angelvereins erlaubt. Da aber kein Angler weit und breit zu sehen war nutzten wir das aus und versuchten unser Glück. Ich glaube die Fische in diesem See haben sich den Bauch gehalten vor lachen, als sie die Riesendrillinge mit Tauwürmer bestückt im Wasser sahen. Auch ist uns der viel zu schwere Bambusstock mehrmals ins Wasser geplatscht, weil wir ihn einfach nicht mehr halten konnten.Dieses versuchten wir über eine Woche lang, jeden Nachmittag und wunderten uns warum denn nicht einmal ein einziger Fisch an unsere Angel ging. Jemanden Fragen trauten wir uns aber auch nicht, denn das schlechte Gewissen über unser verbotenes Handeln hemmte uns zu sehr.Der zweite Anlauf den wir nahmen, erwies sich als besser. Is Angelgeschäft sind wir dann regelmäßig hingegangen und haben Ware ausgepackt und eingeräumt. Nach ca. 4 Wochen bekamen wir dafür eine Bambusstipprute mit Fertigangelmontage sowie eine Tagesgastkarte geschenkt. Mit dieser Montage haben dann mein Freund und ich, nach Einweisung vorhandener Altangler unsere ersten Rotfedern gestippt.
Zum Leitwesen meiner Mutter brachen wir die Fische auch noch mit zu uns nach Hause. Hier haben mein Freund und ich uns unseren ersten legalen Fang, ca. 6 Rotfedern als Mahlzeit redlich geteilt.Tja, so bin ich zum Angeln gekommen


------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
http://www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Tiffy (30. November 2001)

Hallo zusammen,bei uns in der Familie Angelt niemand. Nicht mal in der entferntesten Verwandschaft. Ok heute geht mein Bruder mal ab und zu mit aufs Meer, aber damals war ich der einzigste. Und wie bin ich dann zum Angeln gekommen? Ihr kennt doch sicher noch die alten Lederstrumpf-Filme ?? Ich war als Kind besessen davon. Als kleiner Stöppke hab mir aus nem alten Spachtel und nem kurzen Stock nen Tommerhawk gebaut. Ein angespitzter Besenstiel war mein Speer. So bin ich als Indianer täglich, ich glaub das war noch vorm Kindergarten durch die umliegenden Wälder und Felder geschlichen. Immer auf der Suche nach irgendetwas Jagdbaren. An Fische hab ich damals nicht gedacht, bis ich mich eines Tages verschlichen hatte und vor einem Teich stand. Der gehörte irgendeinen Bauern. Da saß ich nun und spähte die Gegend aus, als der erste Karpfen an die Oberfläche kam. Na ja, ist keine Hase, ist kein Reh...war aber bestimmt Jagdbar. Ruhig anschleichen, ...gaanz leise... Speer im Anschlag ...Wurf.... daneben. Mist!  Also bin ich ins Wasser gegangen und musste ziemlich lange ruhig stehen bleiben, der Fisch kam immer näher, ich frohr wie Sau, aber hab durchgehalten. Ein Schlag mit dem Tommerhawk.. beides weg, Fisch und Tommerhawk. Bedröppelt ging ich nach Hause. Am nächsten Tag bin ich wieder hin. Diesmal als Käptän Ahab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ich hatte mir eine Harpune gebaut, Zeltleine und ne Sicherheitsnadel als Angelhaken dabei. Als Köder benutzte ich Brombeeren, damals der einzig richtige Köder für mich. Was soll ich sagen, ich blieb schon wieder Schneider und meine Harpune war auch versenkt. Aber Aufgegeben hab ich nie. Ich glaub ich war 14 Tage jeden Nachmittag am Teich. Irgendwann kam ein Polizist vorbei. Irgendwie kannte ich den. Er war im Kegelclub meines Vaters und er hatte den Teich vom Bauern gepachtet. Und er war Angler, ein damals nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil. Er schloss seine Bude auf, ich bekam eine DAM Angel mit richtiger Rolle in die Hand. (weis ich noch wie heute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Pose. Als er mir erklärte das die Fische Brot fressen war ich noch ein bisschen skeptisch..aber er hatte recht. An diesem Nachmittag fing ich meinen ersten Karpfen, kein großer, aber ein richtiger lebender Fisch. Ich hatte Ihn gefangen. Der stolzeste Mensch an diesem Nachmittag hieß Tiffy. Ich nahm den Fisch nicht mit nach Hause, sondern lies Ihn wieder frei. Wolfgang der Polizist hat mir in den nächsten Jahren viel gezeigt beim Angeln. Und vor allem den Respekt vor der Keatur hat er mir eingebläut. Zu Weinachten bekam ich meine erste Angel und wenn die Eltern frugen, wohin in Urlaub, na da wo ich auch Angeln kann. So war´s bei mir.....

------------------
Fangt euren Traumfisch !!

Gruß
Tiffy


----------



## havkat (30. November 2001)

Echt schön Unkas....ääääh..Tiffy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## wodibo (3. Dezember 2001)

Hi Leute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bei mir gings mit der Angelei an meinem 8. Geburtstag los.
Ich durfte in den Sommerferien immer zu Oma und Opa. Als die mich fragten, was ich zum Geburtstag will, sagte ich spontan: "Na mit Opa angeln fahren".
Zugegeben, das war gelogen. Opa hatte einen Kahn und das Bootfahren fand ich viiieeel Interessanter. Opa war aber mächtig stolz auf mich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also raus mit dem Boot, an einer Stange befestigt und ich bekam meine erste Angel in die Hand gedrückt. Bis auf die Rolle (ich glaube ne uraltQuick) war es eine super Ausrüstung. Ich sollte auf Aal angeln, während Opa mit Blinkern den Hechten nachstellte. Bei beiden biss an diesem Morgen nix. Als ich meine Grundangel einholen sollte - mit der Rolle eine Qual, weil die Kurbel immer am Bügel streifte - kam mein erster Biß! Opa hatte vorher alles erklärt und das Anhauen klappte auch ganz gut. Nur dann wars mit meiner Ruhe vorbei. Irgendetwas Großes war dran und Opa wollte außer mit Ratschlägen nicht helfen. Er hielt den Kescher und grinste vor sich hin. Bis der vermeintliche Aal einen Sprung aus dem Wasser machte. Opa: "Der Rotzbengel hat einen Hecht", ich höre die Worte noch Heute. 
Den Fisch zum Kescher führen war noch der schwierigste Akt. Doch dann war ich der stolzeste Rotzbengel Europas (mindestens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Immerhin hatte mein erster Fisch die stolze Länge von 68 cm und war so dumm, sich auf meinen Tauwurm zu stürzen.
Das mich von da an das Angelvirus gepackt hatte, kann sich sicher jeder denken. In den nächsten 34 Jahren hat sich noch 1x ein Hecht auf eine Wurmmontage gestürzt, der wurde aber wegen Untermaß wieder entlassen.


------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater
***Moderator Bilderforum***


----------



## Veit (30. Januar 2002)

Meinen ersten Fisch habe ich 1996 nicht ganz rechtmäßig gefangen. Ich war im Harz mit meinen Großeltern zum Urlaub. Nun war da so ein Zuchtteich wo wir immer Enten gefüttert hatten. Doch meist wurde das Brot sofort von den vielen Karpfen weggeschnappt. Da war mein Reiz fürs Angeln auch schon geweckt. Am späten Abend ging es mit einem Stock, drangebundenem Strick und umgebogenem Nagel als Haken ans Wasser und mit Schwimmbrot konnte ich tatsächlich gleich mehrere Karpfen landen. Noch im gleichen Jahr machte ich meinen Fischreischein und trat in den Angelverein in Halle ein. Ich habe keine anderen Angler in der Famile und das erste Angeljahr war nicht leicht, fast hätte ich aufgegeben. Aber durch viele durchgelesene Fachzeitschriften und Bücher bekam ich den Dreh raus und mittlerweile gibt es kaum noch Monate in dehnen ich weniger als 100 Fische fangen. Meine große Leidenschaft ist das Matchangeln und meine Lieblingsfische sind Karpfen und Schleie.Petri Heil wünscht Veit!!!


----------



## CarpMartin (4. Februar 2002)

Mein erster Fisch war ein Karpfen von gerade mal 3 Pfd. und danch war ich von der Fischart bessesen
In diesem Sinne 
frostige Carps


----------



## Basti (4. Februar 2002)

Mein ersten Fisch (Meerforelle) habe ich im Alter von 7 Jahern gefangen und seit dem musste ich mir alles selber beibringen was das angeln betrifft.
Ich habe hier auch noch ein Bild davon auf dem PC, hab´ aber keine Ahnung, wie ich es hier zeigen kann.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Basti


----------



## Hummer (4. Februar 2002)

Deinen ersten Fisch wollen wir hier unbedingt sehen! Schicke Wieselopa oder mir das Foto per e-mail, dann stellen wir es rein!Petri!Hummer


----------



## Lynx (5. Februar 2002)

Da haben wir jetzt den ersten Fisch, eine Meerforelle, von unserem Basti.

-------------------------------------------------------
Der &acute;WO&acute;


----------



## Hummer (5. Februar 2002)

Ein schöner Fisch!
Wie hast Du ihn denn gefangen, Basti?Petri!Hummer


----------



## Syco (5. Februar 2002)

Hi Leute!
Mein erster Fisch war auch ein Stichling. Dann bin ich mal zum Forellenhof gefahren und hab auch gleich mehrere Forellen gefangen!


----------



## Lynx (5. Februar 2002)

Servus Syco,
willkommen bei uns und schau Dich im Board mal um.
Fragen werden immer beantwortet.

-------------------------------------------------------
Der &acute;WO&acute;


----------



## Basti (5. Februar 2002)

Ich kann mich nur noch daran erinnern, dass ich den Fisch irgendwo mitten am Strand in der Nähe von Henne Strand (DK) mit einer wat weiss ich für ´ner alten Rute und einem 3er Effzett-Spinner in rot-glitzer gefangen habe (Wurfweite ca.10-15m), ich hab mich selbst nicht mehr auf dem Foto erkannt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wie die Zeit vergeht... ok 9 Jahre ist es dieses Jahr her.
Das werde ich glaube ich nie mehr vergessen.Gruß
Basti


----------



## havkat (5. Februar 2002)

Petri Heil Basti!
Schöner Einstieg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Petrimeyer (6. Februar 2002)

Hallo ersteinmal an alle Jungangler.
Wie bei vielen anderen war es auch bei mir der Vater der den anreitz zum angeln gegeben hat.Das ist jezt 25 Jahre her, und dahmals war das Wettfischen in Deutschland noch erlaubt,das hies jedes Wochenende teilweise lange Autofahrten an alle möglichen Gewässer in Deutschland und die Nachbarländer.
So genau weis ich es auch nicht mehr, aber ich glaube es war an der Weser bei Hameln, wo ich meinen ersten Fisch gefangen habe.
dann habe ich 19.83 meinen schein gemacht,heute binn ich 35 und immernoch voll dabei,und so wie es aussiht wird sich das wohl auch nicht ändern.
Also alle jungangler wenn ihr spass am Angeln habt dann weiterhin viel spass und ervolg.
Und allen Angelnden Vätern kann ich nur sagen egal ob junge oder Mädchen die meisten finden gefallen darann mit Vater angenl zu gehen.
Gruhs Petrimeyer.


----------



## Basti (6. Februar 2002)

Einen Jugendfischereischein gab es bei uns garnicht, ich habe gleich mit 7 Jahren die Fischereiprüfung gemacht.Gruß
Basti


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (7. Februar 2002)

Tja bei mir ist es genauso wie bei vielen anderen gelaufen.
Mein erster Fsich muesste so im Alter von 5-6 Jahren eine Forelle gewesen seien ( Papa hat sie gehakt, ich habe sie gefangen) seitdem bin ich voll infiziert.
Probiere eigentlich alles mal aus (Hochsee, Norwegen,Forellenpuff,Karpfen,...).
Mein alter Herr findet mitlerweile auch wieder mehr Zeit um mitzukommen.
Heute kann er einiges bei mir lernen, genauso aber noch andersherum!!!!
jugenfischereischein mit 10, Fischerprüfung mit 14, ist auch schon ein paar Jahre her!


-------------------------------------------------------
In diesem SinnePfiffi4773


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (8. Februar 2002)

@BastiBei uns hier in NRW musstest du, zu seiner Zeit, mit 10 Jahren den Jugendfischreischein machen ( ohne Prüfung) welcher max bis zu 16 Lebensjahr gueltig war. Hiermit warst du berechtigt in Begleitung eines Fischreischeininhabers angeln zu gehen!
Ab dem 14 Jahr konntest du dann die Prüfung ablegen!

-------------------------------------------------------
In diesem SinnePfiffi4773


----------



## Schulti (19. Februar 2002)

Hi!
Mein erster Fisch war ein Rotauge. Ich glaube, ich war damals 6 Jahre alt und war mit meinem Vater beim "Schwarzfischen". Meine Rute war ein Haselnussast. Ich war auch gleich voll vom "Angelvirus" infiziert. Mit 10 Jahren habe ich den Jugendfischereischein erworben. Mit dem durfte man bei uns nur in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen fischen. Das war mir aber zu Öde, denn die besten Stellen lagen ja dort, wo nie ein anderer Angler hinkomt. Deshalb hab&acute; ich dann mit 14 die Angelprüfung abgelegt. 
Oh mann, das weiß ich noch wie heute: Am ersten Tag nach der Räuberschonzeit konnte ich an einem Wehr einen Hecht mit 99cm landen. Ich hab&acute; damals getrahlt wie eine Glühbirne, wurde aber schon damals mit dem Neid anderer Angler konfrontiert.
Ja, ja, lang lang ist&acute;s her!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Und ist der Berg auch noch so steil,
aa bissl wos geht allaweil


----------



## Michel (19. Februar 2002)

Hallo!
Mein erster Fisch muss wohl eine Plötze gewesen sein, da ging ich mit meinem Kumpel in den Botanischen Garten, ich muß so 8 gewesen sein und dieser Teich hatte wohl noch nie zuvor einen Angler gesehen. Man konnte im Sommer sehen, wie fette Karpfen sich an der Oberfläche sonnten und wenn man die Enten fütterte, passierte es nicht selten das auch die Karpfen sich ein Stück vom Brot schnappten. Dann haben wir einfach Sehne an einen Stock gebunden, Blei brauchten wir nicht, den das Teigstück war ja halbwegs schwer genug und haben dann eine Plötze nach der anderen gefangen. Was hatten wir immer für einen Schiss erwischt zu werden. Einmal haben wir einen Jungen in unserem alter dort ebenfalls angeln sehen und tauschten unsere Erfahrungen aus, doch er stellte sich bei weitem nicht so geschickt an wie wir, er rutschte am Ufer aus und plumste ins Wasser. Ich hab ihn dann wieder rausgezogen. Ich weiß noch ganz genau wie wir in einem riesigem Scharm Plötzen angelten und dann sahen wir eine für uns "Monster" Plötze und tatsächlich nahm sie den Teig. Ca. 25cm war sie. Später als wir nach der Wende zu meinem Onkel nach Kiel fuhren schenkte der uns zwei Rollen und Ruten und ab und zu konnte ich meinen Vater überreden mit mir angeln zu gehen, aber da er auch nicht viel Ahnung hatte, waren wir nie so richtig erfolgreich. Tja und als wir wiedermal meinen Onkel besuchten, machte er den Vorschlag eine Kutterfahrt mit zumachen und ich drängelte so lange bis mein Vater nicht mehr nein sagen konnte. Jedes mal wenn mein Onkel einen Dorsch gehakt hatte gab er mir schnell die Rute und ich durfte ihn drillen. Und spätestens seit dem ließ mich das Angeln nicht mehr los und ein Fischereischein und DAV-Schein folgten und ich brauchte nie mehr schwarzangeln gehen.Gruß Michel


----------



## Moechtegernspinnfischer (6. März 2002)

Hallo!
Bin selbst noch Jungangler und seit Samstag auch im Angelverein Euskirchen. 
Mein erster Fisch war ein Rotauge, gefangen an einem Vereinssee von einem Bekanten vor etwa 5 Jahren. Damals war ich 9. Danach hat er mich ab und zu mal mitgenommen. Seit Sommer 01 habe ich jetzt endlich den richtigen Angelschein. 
Seit dem gehe ich regelmäßig angeln. Habe aber noch nichts auf meine Spinnköder gefangen weshalb ich mich Moechtegernspinnfischer nenne, da mich diese Angelheit am meisten fasziniert.
Tschüss und Petri,
>>Moechtegernspinnfischer


----------



## havkat (6. März 2002)

Wirst ich bestimmt bald "Spinnischer" nennen dürfen....wetten?


----------



## Platti (6. März 2002)

@havkat Mensch, da haste aber gestottert.

Mein erster Fisch war ein Rotauge, am Rhein mit der Hand zwischen den Buhnensteinen gefangen. Da war ich 6 oder 7 Jahre alt. Ich hatte den Fischereivirus von Anfang an im Blut, saß irgendwo ein Angler, konnte ich mich der magischen Anziehungskraft des Schwimmers nicht mehr entziehen. Zu Hause gab´s dann Klöppe, weil ich wieder zu spät war. Tja-das erste ist bis heute so geblieben, letzteres hat sich Gottseidank geändert. Gruß

Platti


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (7. März 2002)

Mein erster Fisch war ein Barsch im Urlaub in Polen. Da war ich acht uund der Fisch so in etwa 10 cm lang. Trotzdem war ich richtig stolz. Ab diesem Augenblick hatte mich die Angelleidenschaft gepackt.


----------



## posengucker (7. März 2002)

Mein erster Fisch war eine schöne Rotfeder. Gefangen im März bei eisiger Kälte an einen grossen Schotterteich.
An dieser Stelle ragte ein Baum ins Wasser und da hatte auch gleich meinen ersten Hänger im Geäst  .

Als wir im Sommer Köderfische für Hecht brauchten, fingen wir natürlich an dieser Stelle keine Rotfedern mehr.

Grüsse
Pogu


----------



## Franz_16 (10. März 2002)

hi
mein erster fisch war gleich ein esox von 76 cm länge 

leider gings nicht in diesem Maßstab weiter


----------



## Hummer (10. März 2002)

Ein Hecht von 76 cm als erster Fisch? :z 

Das mußt Du uns aber mal erzählen, wie Du den erwischt hast!

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Ace (10. März 2002)

Hi 
Mein erster Fisch war einBarsch ca 10 cm lang.
Gerät Bambusrute 0,45ér Regenbogenschnur Entenfeder als Pose und nen Großen (3ér oder so..) Goldhaken.
hab ich damals alles von meinem Opa geschenkt bekommen.
War wie ein Traum Ich war vielleicht 6 oder 7 Jahre alt.
Und mein Großvater nahm mich erstmals mit zum Angeln.
Er gab mir eine Dose Würmer sowie das besagte Gerät Schickte mich Ca.100m weiter und sagte versuch dein Glück.
Wenn ich heute drann denke wie ich den Wurm auf den Haken zog könnte ich  :c .
Ständig zog die Pose ab und ich danach einen leeren Haken aus dem Wasser.
Plötzlich stand ein alter Mann hinter mir er zeigte mir wie ich den Wurm aufziehen muß damit die Fische ihn mir nicht klauen,stellte meine Angeltiefe ein und sagte wo ich hinwerfen sollte.
Als ich kurz darauf den Barsch herausholte und mich voller Freude umdrehte war der alte Mann verschwunden #c 
Komisch oder.
PS.Ich fing danach noch bestimmt 20 Barsche, sie schmeckten super.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. März 2002)

hummer:

ich habe an einem Teich mit nem großen Spinner gefischt...
ich denke es dürfte ein 5er mepps gewesen sein

natürlich habe ich mit alles ausgeliehen gehabt...

nur der Drill war etwas komisch ich habe erstmal die Angel weggeschmissen... aber habs dann doch nach einiger Zeit geschafft.. ; war damals mit unserer Jugendgruppe unterwegs 

Ich denke ein besseres Argument als so einen Fisch gibt es nicht um jemandem das Angeln schmackhaft zu machen


----------



## Uli_Raser (21. März 2002)

Hi!
Ich war 5 oder 6 Jahre alt und mit meinem Vater (kein Angler) des erste mal angeln. Als Rute diente ein Stüch Haselnuß mit Schnur, Plastepose und Haken. Ein bischen Brötchen dran und schwups waren einige Fingerlange Rotaugen an Land. Einige Jahre später habe ich dann richtig angefangen zu Angeln.
Meine Tochter ist zwar erst 6 1/2 Wochen alt, aber ich suche schon die richtige Angel. :q 
Uli


----------



## Pete (21. März 2002)

Na denn will ich auch mal:
Angefangen hat es in der zweiten Klasse, also mit 7 oder 8 Jahren...In der Klasse gabs zwei Bengels, deren Väter bei der Marine beschäftigt waren, überdies aber leidenschaftliche Angler, Tüftler und zudem Vereinsfunktionäre...Zu denen durften wir zunächst mit in den Bastelkeller und kriegten ein Auge, was dort in heimlicher Kleinarbeit an schnuckeligen Sachen entstand: Balsaholzposen, selbstgehämmerte Spinnerlöffel etc...
Bei der Marine setzte man auf Nachwuchsarbeit, förderte die Jugend sogar in Trainingsgruppen...angefangen vom Tuníerangeln (heute Casting) wurden wir in alle Bereiche des Angelns eingeführt...später kamen Wettkämpfe und sog. Spartaktiaden hinzu(habs zum mehrfachen Bezirksmeister von Rostock gebracht :q )...
Ja und geangelnt wurde von da an fast jeden freien Nachmittag an der nahegelegenen Kiesgrube...erst Gründer, Karauschen, dann einsömmrige Karpfen...aber furchterregendster Beifang waren die damals (um 1974) reichlich bei uns vertretenen Amerikan. Edelkrebse...die waren bis zu 25 cm lang...keine Sau traute die sich anzufassen...
Meine erste richtige Stippe hab ich mir m Angelladen von Rostock mit ner Feinsäge selbst zerlegen müssen: dort standen ungetrennte Bambuspietschen von ca. 6 Meter in der Ecke, die man sich nach Bedarf erst zu einer Angel machen musste, Messinghülsen drauf, rote Bindung, Rutenlack, feine
Spitzenöse angetaped und verdrillte Gummies als Schockbremse vorgeschaltet...Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## DraVo (8. Mai 2002)

Mein erster Fisch.hmm...  das war in nem Privatteich. Ich hatte ne Bambusrute ohne Rolle.. nur ein Haken und ne Pose an der Schnur. Herausgezogen hab ich viel... der teich wurde lang nicht mehr beangelt =) Angel rein - paar sek. - Fisch raus. Rotaugen und Karpfen


----------



## Schulti (11. Mai 2002)

@ DraVo
Cool!
Wie groß waren den die Rotaugen und Karpfen?? ;+


----------



## Reverend Tayler (11. Mai 2002)

Mein erster Fisch war ein Karpfen von 40 cm, am Dorfanger.
Hat auf Mais gebissen mit Pose. War im Sommer.


----------



## Karpfen1 (2. Juni 2002)

Also mein erster Fisch war ein Karpfen von 50cm länge (an diesem Tag fing ich gleich 2)  das war vor ca. 5 Jahren also als ich 10 war. 
MFG
Karpfen1


----------



## Mühle (2. Juni 2002)

Mein erster Fisch wa eine Scholle, die ich beim Brandungsangeln im Familienurlaub in Djursland/Dänemark gefangen (eigentlich nur eingeholt)habe. Fünf Jahre alt war ich da und sofort infiziert mit dem Angelvirus.


----------



## Borgon (3. Juni 2002)

Also mein erster Fisch kann nur eine Plötze,Rotfeder oder Karausche gewesen sein.Keine Ahnung mehr wie genau ich zum Angeln kam.In dieser Gegend hier ist es fast schon aussergewöhnlich wenn jemand nicht angelt.Vielleicht hab ich aber auch bloss einen guten Bekanntenkreis :q


----------



## Mac Gill (4. Juni 2002)

Hallo,
mein erster Fisch war ein Aal.
Mit geliehenem Gerät vom Campingplatzfreund an einem kleinen See an der holländischen Küste.
Am gleichen Tag noch im Angelladen die erste Rute mit Rolle gekauft.
Ab da mit dem Virus infiziert und bis heute nicht geheilt!


----------



## til (4. Juni 2002)

Mein erster Fisch war ein kleiner Barsch im Urlaub in Schweden. Damals war ich so c. 12 Jahre alt. Fischte dort mit meinem Vater, der aber sonst nicht angelt. Wir fischten an einem flüsschen, kurz vor der Mündung in einen kleinen See mit Haselnussstecken und Wurm. Kann mich gut erinnern, dass wir mühsam ein paar Barsche erwischt hatten, als ein Boot mit drei Jungen Schweden um die Ecke kam. Die räumten mit Spinnern so richtig ab! Wieder zuhause musste ich mir dann natürlich eine Spinnausrüstung besorgen und noch ein paar Jahre warten, bis ich in Birs und Rhein angeln durfte.


----------



## Köfiaal (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der erste Fisch*

Mein erster Fisch war ein Karpfen von 45 cm und 1 1/2 Kilo. Ich war damals 8 (heute 12) und wurde durch meinen Nachbarn aufmerksam, der mich daraufhin mit zum Anangeln nahm.


----------



## tchuppa (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der erste Fisch*

Angefangen durch Papa und Opa 

Der erste Fisc war sicherlich eine Rotfeder im Urlaub am See..
Danach gings auch gleich weiter mit Karpfen und Norwegen ..


----------



## daci7 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der erste Fisch*

irgendein meeresfisch in nem verschmutzten fischereihafenbecken im spanien oder marockourlaub, gefangen mit nem selbstgebauten netz aus nem alten kartoffelsack =)
ich erinner mich noch genau dran, ich hab ewigkeiten den fischern beim ausladen von ihren fängen zugeschaut und musste unbedingt auch nen fisch fangen ...


----------



## BigGamer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der erste Fisch*

Mein Opa angelt und so hab ich meinen ersten Fisch gefangen, ein Barsch auf nen silbernen Spinner:q


----------



## hecht 01 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der erste Fisch*

nen kleiner 30 hecht auf nen 4cm wobbler


----------



## Sammot (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der erste Fisch*

Mit 10 oder so hab ich meinen ersten Fisch gefangen.. xD

Ich hab von meinem Opa eine angel geschenkt bekommen.. die er mal gefunden hat.
Hacken ins Wasser-> Wurm drann ->und gleich ein Forellen dran gehabt 
das war ne freude....
Mein großer Burder der als Koch arbeited hatt sie dann zubereited.
Hat wunder bar geschmeckt.... seit dem ess und angel ich gern Fisch.


----------



## fabian1306 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der erste Fisch*

mein erster fisch war ein 50 cm hecht ich war 6 oder 7 mit nem gufi an der stever aufs angeln kahm ich durch mein vater


----------



## Backfire (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der erste Fisch*


----------



## Backfire (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der erste Fisch*

der kleine mit dem hornhecht bin ich. das war vielleicht nicht mein erster fisch, aber es war ein ganz toller urlaub in dänemark.
wow, ich sehe grade, der angelkasten der im hintergrund steht, den hab ich immernoch


----------



## Anfänger 09 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der erste Fisch*

Mein erster fisch war ein Rotauge und kurze seid hatte ich ein kleinen Karpfen.
Bin durch mein Onkel auf das Angeln gekommen.


----------



## Anfänger 09 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der erste Fisch*

Mein erster fisch war ein Rotauge und kurze zeit hatte ich ein kleinen Karpfen.Da war ich echt stolz drauf haha.
Bin durch mein Onkel auf das Angeln gekommen.


----------



## __barsch__fisher (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der erste Fisch*

ich habe mit 5 angefangen als ich mal mit meinem vater losgezogen bin .... natürlich haben wir gestippt 

wahrscheinlich damit ich ein erfolgserlebbnis kriege und mich nicht langweile
ausserdem konnte ich damals die (eigtl. total leichte) 4.20 matchrute schon kaum hochheben 
wie sollte ich denn dann noch einen  fisch drillen???

mein erster fisch war ein rotauge


----------

